# Recent stuff and bizzeeness



## anhoki (Aug 25, 2008)

Well...the Olympics kept me busy for two solid weeks.  LOVE Michael Phelps.  So many awesome inspirations this time around.  

I've been working on a new pumpkin cream soap batch for almost 3 weeks now.  It's in great shape.  Been working on fall items and thinking about Cmas stuff too.  Working on ideas for the girls and the harvest parties the school has each year.  That will be fun.  Made a couple of bags this week.




















I got those awesome signature tags from a girl on Etsy.  Ya know...most of my Cmas shopping will be done on Etsy this year.  

I found this AWESOME monkey material at Hancock Fabrics and I have a bag cut out.  Just need to make it.  I'm having fun and wanted to share.


----------



## Becky (Aug 26, 2008)

Those bags look great!!


----------

